# Attorney Recommendations to Obtain Unpaid Royalties



## tsk (Jan 21, 2022)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good attorney who can help me obtain unpaid royalties from publishers and PROs? There are multiple separate instances and I would be open to both fee based as well as a % of recovered royalties, assuming that's permitted under the extremely one sided bull**** contracts these places make you sign.

This would be for the USA.


----------



## MadeWithN (Jan 23, 2022)

tsk said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a good attorney who can help me obtain unpaid royalties from publishers and PROs? There are multiple separate instances and I would be open to both fee based as well as a % of recovered royalties, assuming that's permitted under the extremely one sided bull**** contracts these places make you sign.
> 
> This would be for the USA.





Send me a pm


----------

